# track for sale



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Commercial-HO-Track-/200780762788?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ebf774ea4

? suthwest of Scraton PA


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Nice track! Seems like a good deal. Some of the guys in the northeast should jump on that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if only I had the room. that is a great deal considering the power and timing system included. and less than two hours from here. but, no room for it. dang!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That track is so sweet, it just might make me want to race!!! At least once!! :lol: Wish I had the funds and the room.. Come on megamillions!!!


----------

